# who's in?



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

1) EB3521 - CWMU Any Bull Elk (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - Grass Valley/Clark Canyon

2) EB3536 - CWMU Any Bull Elk (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - Minnie Maud Ridge
(CWMU - Contact Operator)

Hunt Choice
1) DB1578 - Muzzleloader Buck Deer (MUZZLELOADER) - Plateau, Boulder/Kaiparowits
(Sept 27 - Oct 5, 2017)


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

bossloader said:


> 1) EB3521 - CWMU Any Bull Elk (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - Grass Valley/Clark Canyon
> 
> 2) EB3536 - CWMU Any Bull Elk (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - Minnie Maud Ridge
> (CWMU - Contact Operator)
> ...


I like it!! Good luck. I need to think some more on my end. I will probably apply later tonight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I usually give myself a few more weeks to decide. When I apply early, I invariably decide I should have done something different, or want to change my application.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i will be doing it towards the end of next month. so every one can make sure they have all there linc ready to go. but we already know what we are putting in for.

we will be like this 
me DEER muzzy loader archery rifle 
bonus point for moose will be 15
putting name in for antelope going in with 7.

buddy 
deer archery muzzy loader rifle.
antelope going in with 8or 9 points 

girlfriend 
muzzeloader deer going in with 4 points 
bonus point antelope 
her kids 
daughter 
muzzeloader deer one point 
bonus point antelope 
son 
rifle deer youth 
bonus point antelope 

nephew 
will be rifle muzzyloader archery. youth and will be with the girlfriend son
bonus point for antelope 

sister and bother in law 
will probable be deer muzzyloader rifle 
bonus point for antelope.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Me:

1) Archery Zion buck deer
2) LE Elk bonus point
3) Moose CWMU Chimney Creek

Wife:

1) Archery Zion buck deer
2) LE Elk bonus point
3) Pine Valley Desert Bighorn


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

willfish4food said:


> I usually give myself a few more weeks to decide. When I apply early, I invariably decide I should have done something different, or want to change my application.


I'm just the opposite... I applied early this cycle so that I can't talk myself out of what I've been planning on doing since the season closed in 2016.

I'm locked in, so now I can forget about it for 4 more months.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

bossloader said:


> 1) EB3521 - CWMU Any Bull Elk (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - Grass Valley/Clark Canyon
> 
> 2) EB3536 - CWMU Any Bull Elk (ANY LEGAL WEAPON) - Minnie Maud Ridge
> (CWMU - Contact Operator)
> ...


I hunted Grass Valley for elk four years ago it was great! My brother drew the tag last year and ended up turning it in because of knee problems and hearing from earlier hunters and a couple of the guides of lack of good sized elk. Good luck to you! If you want areas where we saw some nice bulls when I hunted it let me know!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll apply when I get home tonight. Here's the plan:

General deer: Preference point
LE: San Juan Bull Elk (multi-season) with 1 point
OIL: Pine Valley desert bighorn with 1 point

I'm feeling pretty good about my odds of drawing this year :mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I won't be in until.....
Well nevermind


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't decide !!!!!!
:frusty:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Antelope Island deer - 1 point
Antelope Island sheep - 0 points

I can't wait to see the hit on my cc.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

CPAjeff said:


> Antelope Island deer - 1 point
> Antelope Island sheep - 0 points
> 
> I can't wait to see the hit on my cc.


I'm saying there's a chance!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll wait another month or so but I'll be applying for all 5 of us.

GS Buck Deer: Central Manti (5)
LE Elk: Central Manti (2 of us)
LE Deer: A.I. (The 2 boys)
Elk Point: 1 of us
Rocky Bighorn Point: 1
Moose Point: Myself (# 9)
Moose Point: 2 of us

After all that I'll also end up putting all 5 of us in for Antlerless elk on the Manti.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Antelope Island deer - 1 point
> Antelope Island sheep - 0 points
> 
> I can't wait to see the hit on my cc.


My dad's doing the exact same thing, except he has 1 point for sheep (if you can't tell, we've adopted the "go big or go home" strategy for this year). You've got roughly a 1 in 1830 chance of drawing one of the two. Bad, but still better than the expo.

Edit: And I guess it's way better than the expo, since you can't apply for Antelope Island tags there. When I made that comment I was referring to other "premium" expo tags like Newfoundland sheep and Henry Mtns deer.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

All in...........All done...........................


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've got one more hunt to go on before I start putting in for next falls.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

3arabians said:


> I'm saying there's a chance!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


One of the best lines from one of the best movies ever made!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Clarq said:


> My dad's doing the exact same thing, except he has 1 point for sheep (if you can't tell, we've adopted the "go big or go home" strategy for this year). You've got roughly a 1 in 1830 chance of drawing one of the two. Bad, but still better than the expo.
> 
> Edit: And I guess it's way better than the expo, since you can't apply for Antelope Island tags there. When I made that comment I was referring to other "premium" expo tags like Newfoundland sheep and Henry Mtns deer.


Thanks for the stats! There are actually two reasons I applied for the island - I live about 15 minutes from it and this will be my last year applying as a Utah resident. I will be moving to Texas in the early fall, and if I were to draw a tag in Utah, I'd want to have a hunt that could be completed in a short amount of time - like a day. Plus, living so close would be perfect for scouting all summer.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Thanks for the stats! There are actually two reasons I applied for the island - I live about 15 minutes from it and this will be my last year applying as a Utah resident. I will be moving to Texas in the early fall, and if I were to draw a tag in Utah, I'd want to have a hunt that could be completed in a short amount of time - like a day. Plus, living so close would be perfect for scouting all summer.


Moving to Texas? My condolences. ;-)

Good luck!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm in!! Bull Moose - East Canyon 11 points. (Giving up on cache for now- not that it matters)
LE Muzzy Late - 4,5,6 3 points. (Hopefully my buck survives the winter) 
GS deer - well...with the loop hole ended- it's a secret. Ha!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's where I threw my money away:

Me:
--LE Deer Muzzy Henry Mountains
--LE Pronghorn Bonus Point
--Moose Wasatch
--Mtn Goat Beaver 
--GS Deer point
--RMBHS 9mile/Gray Canyon
--DBHS San Rafael South

Wife:
--LE Deer Henry's Any Weapon
--Antelope Island Bison
--points for pronghorn, gs deer, moose, goat, desert/rocky sheep


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> Here's where I threw my money away:
> 
> Me:
> --LE Deer Muzzy Henry Mountains
> ...


See you in 30 years for your OIL buffet!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

3arabians said:


> See you in 30 years for your OIL buffet!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Nah, all the animals will either be dead from overbites, or unable to reproduce with their messed up balls well before we ever reach that point!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I am still undecided on pronghorn and GS deer, but if I had to apply today. It would look something like this. 

LE Pronghorn 6 points- San Raef ML

LE Deer 1 point- Pauns (Group if 2)

LE Elk - waiting period

OIL Bison 1 point- Book Cliffs

OIL Desert Bighorn 1 point- Pick one

OIL Rocky Bighorn 2 points - Book Cliffs 

OIL Rocky Goat 1 point - Uinta Central

OIL Moose 6 points- North Slope Summit 

GS Deer 4 points - Probably Panguitch (Group of two with 3 point average)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll be waiting to submit Utah apps until about March 1st.

Gotta see what happens in a few other draws first.

Always like to look over the previous years harvest stats too, they will be available soon.

Also watching the weather close the next 4 1/2 weeks,
I believe that may play a role as to what we might apply for as-well.

IMO, WAAAAAAY to soon to be 'putting in' yet..:!:..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are the 2016 hunter success/satisfaction stats.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2016/2016_le_oial_hr.pdf


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Goofy.
It would really suck to be one of the eleven OIL Moose hunters that didn't get one. More than half on one CWMU.:shock:
Looks like the Wasatch elk is still hanging in there with a little dip. I think a few others are suffering more.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, ^^^^^^
The Wasatch elk had a 'little dip' in overall success numbers.
But the hunter 'satisfaction' numbers fell across the board except on archery.

Also, I expect the average age will fall as-well for 2016. 
I know of several rage horns and even a spike taken on the LE this last hunt.

Another thing LE Wasatch elk guys should consider for 2017 is,
The new LE mid-season added onto the Wasatch.
These permits will be pulled from the early/late seasons.
I suspect tag allocation on the Wasatch will be shuffled around.
Reduced, Depending on were 'average age' falls in from last year.
Wouldn't be surprised to see the WB reduce overall permits available on the Wasatch 
this year.................

And ya middlefork, I agree, I think there are a few other elk units suffering more.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

A spike on an LE tag? Ouch!! While the meat would no doubt be good, I think it would be harder to look at those spikes and think "what might have been". I had nightmares of a banana-horn ram on my wall back in 2015 when my hunt went down to the second to last day I had to hunt. Told my wife I'd rather eat the tag than have to look at a banana-horn on my wall for the rest of my life. She didn't understand my rationale, so thank goodness a decent ram found its way into my sights and we didn't have to have that argument for years down the road. 

My picks for the fall were:

GS Deer - Rifle 4/5/6 (1 pt.)
LE Pronghorn (that specific choice is secret though)
OIAL - Mtn Goat (1 pt.)

I will put my wife in for:

LE elk bonus point...she has 14 already
OIAL - Newfie bighorn sheep (14 pts.)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> A spike on an LE tag? Ouch!! While the meat would no doubt be good, I think it would be harder to look at those spikes and think "what might have been".


Nah, it all depends on circumstances. For example I know of a +80 year old guy who can barely get around finally draw rifle LE nebo elk last year, it was his last big hunt and due to his age and situation, he was hunting anything with horns, including spikes. Cant blame him at all.

Just cause someone doesnt tag out a monster big bull elk doesnt mean the hunt wasnt a success for them. You just never know their situation... and in the situation above, what he harvest had NOTHING to do with herd quality / quantity. Gotta take everything with a grain of salt anymore.

-DallanC


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Just cause someone doesnt tag out a monster big bull elk doesnt mean the hunt wasnt a success for them. You just never know their situation... and in the situation above, what he harvest had NOTHING to do with herd quality / quantity. Gotta take everything with a grain of salt anymore.
> 
> -DallanC


+1, all depends on the situation and who you are. I had a blast on my first pronghorn hunt as a 16 or 17 year-old. I blew a stalk on a huge buck the first day, and then killed a yearling pronghorn with 6" horns as the end of the trip approached. Every time I look at those horns up on the wall I remember the trip with fondness. I'm glad I have them as a reminder of the good times I had and the lessons I learned.


----------

